# EPA to accuse Fiat Chrysler of excess diesel emissions - Reuters



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

_-Pic Jeep_

It looks like Fiat Chrysler may now be in some hot water over excess diesel emissions. EPA regulators said 104,000 US 2014-16 Jeep Grand Cherokees and Dodge Ram 1500s, with 3 liter diesel engines, contain undisclosed software that results in increased emissions.



> The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency on Thursday accused Fiat Chrysler Automobiles NV of illegally using hidden software to allow excess diesel emissions to go undetected, the result of a probe that stemmed from regulators' investigation of rival Volkswagen AG.





> The EPA and California Air Resources Board told Fiat Chrysler it believes its undeclared auxiliary emissions control software allowed vehicles to generate excess pollution in violation of the law and each issued notices of violation.


*Read the full story here!*


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I doubt Fiat Chrysler will come out clean on this one. Stock dropped 14% on the news. How many diesel vehicles do they even have in the US? Just the Diesel Jeep with the Italian engine, right?


----------



## basilray (Aug 10, 2016)

Just saw this from another source. I have a feeling this won't be the last brand to get slapped around by the EPA. 

This should all but kill demand of the diesel Jeep. My best friend was in the market for a new SUV, and had wanted to drive one, but apparently they can't keep them in stock here in Minnesota because of demand.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> I doubt Fiat Chrysler will come out clean on this one. Stock dropped 14% on the news. How many diesel vehicles do they even have in the US? Just the Diesel Jeep with the Italian engine, right?


Dodge Ram pickups as well. Anything with the Chrysler 3.0 L diesel engine. USA Today says they are already appealing to the Trump administration in hopes it won't be pursued agressively.


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

"The EPA has for months declined to certify Fiat Chrysler's 2017 diesel vehicles for sale in the United States, but the automaker has continued to sell 2016 diesel models."

I am wondering whether a delayed certification of Mercedes GLS 2017 diesel results from similar circumstances... Time to change the attitude and buy first gas car...


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

kanar200 said:


> "The EPA has for months declined to certify Fiat Chrysler's 2017 diesel vehicles for sale in the United States, but the automaker has continued to sell 2016 diesel models."
> 
> I am wondering whether a delayed certification of Mercedes GLS 2017 diesel results from similar circumstances... Time to change the attitude and buy first gas car...


Maybe buy a 2016 diesel, drive it for 2-3 years and they can buy it back for what you paid...like VW


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

Haha, this is an idea... MB can afford more expensive lawyers. Not gonna happen.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a friend of a family member that was a dealer mechanic for a Chrysler/Jeep/Dodge dealership. He told me that he was changing injectors, turbos, EGRs, etc all of the time on the Ram 1500 ecodiesel equipped trucks. He also worked on the big brother Cummins and noted problems being way less which isn't a surprise. Based on his comments going back a year ago, I wrote off any consideration of the ecodiesel engine they sell.

I'm no fan of hearing what the EPA is doing to them though as I am a Mopar enthusiast be that 1970 and earlier Mopars.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

kanar200 said:


> Haha, this is an idea... MB can afford more expensive lawyers. Not gonna happen.


VW was the most valuable car company in the world, way more profits to work with than merc. If they didnt get away with it there is no way merc would.


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

VW just has a lot of brands under one umbrella, including high end brands. Market valuation does not matter. VW as a car maker is just different league than MB.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

kanar200 said:


> VW just has a lot of brands under one umbrella, including high end brands. Market valuation does not matter. VW as a car maker is just different league than MB.


Even more reason to put a strong fight. They have a lot more to loose across all brands. Porsche and Audi along with VW had to pull their diesels as well. By your logic I think Porsche is also another league (higher) than MB


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

Porsche is using the same "crappy" diesel engine from VW/Audi, this is the reason why they are part of this mess. Does not matter. VW and their diesels were never appealing for me. MB is neither, but they offer a proper 7 seater.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Flyingman said:


> I doubt Fiat Chrysler will come out clean on this one. Stock dropped 14% on the news. How many diesel vehicles do they even have in the US? Just the Diesel Jeep with the Italian engine, right?


It'll be interesting to see how F-C issue pans out. It is different than the VW one, because VW software completely shut down emissions controls. In contrast, the EPA feels F-C system shuts down controls too often. The regulations do allow emissions controls to be shut down in certain situations, so what this case will boil down to is what EPA believes or interprets as when those situations start to occur and how often. For example, at what temperature is the engine in danger of overheating, which is one situation where emissions controls can be turned off.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Was at the Jeep dealer in Healdsburg to inquire about taking care of the three recalls on our Jeep Wrangler. I took a few minutes to walk over to sales, play dumb, and ask about having a look at a GC Diesel. Sales guy disclosed the EPA investigation, said he had none to sell, and he seemed pessimistic about having this resolved during model year 2017. They won't take an order for one at this point either. I went to Jeep site to do a GC build and diesel can still be built but shows late availability.

Given 45's stance on environment and his penchant for trumpeting any sort of assist (fake or not) to US manufacturing, I'm surprised the investigation is still ongoing.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

This investigation will disappear soon


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Flying Ace said:


> This investigation will disappear soon


...in a cloud of smoke


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

imtjm said:


> ...in a cloud of smoke


You mean in a cloud of nitric oxide?


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Flying Ace said:


> You mean in a cloud of nitric oxide?


More likely in the cloud of BS that it started from


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

When the epa harps on this, they give ammo to the right wingers to stop it. The side effect is that the good things they do are tarnished by this CARB California rules retardation that the epa adopts.


----------

